# Welche Schaltauge RAdon ZR Team



## Max.mk (18. April 2017)

Hallo,

wir haben ein Radon ZR Team mit Shimano Deore XT RD-M760 Schaltwerk, das wir in Bonn im Jahr 2003 oder 2004 gekauft haben. Können Sie bitte sagen welche Schaltauge passt zu dem Fahrrad.

Danke


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. April 2017)

Hi,

bitte Kontakt mit den Kollegen aus dem techn. Support aufnehmen und Bilder sowie Rechnungskopie zwecks genauer Zuordnung mitschicken: [email protected]

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

